# DR. HAILE'S SYSTEM TONIC



## glass man (Jun 3, 2012)

I  have started going to local flea markets even if I have no money just cause I love em!

 Yesterday at one place there was a fairly large card board or paper sign that had been framed.VERY COLORFUL.."DR. HAILE'S "OLE INJUN" SYSTEM TONIC.. FOR THE KIDNEY,S,LIVER AND STOMACH..SOLD HERE"...it was in great shape..so good  the bell went off"REPRO OR FANTASY PIECE".Just curious does any one know about one like this?Was there even such a patent med. like this claims?GEEZ,! if real  I would guess it would be worth a good deal.

 If there is an actual piece like this..how to tell a repro. from a real?THANKS!JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

Real bottler, I think the signs are repros though...


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday at one place there was a fairly large card board or paper sign that had been framed.VERY COLORFUL.."DR. HAILE'S "OLE INJUN" SYSTEM TONIC.. FOR THE KIDNEY,S,LIVER AND STOMACH..SOLD HERE"...it was in great shape..so good the bell went off"REPRO OR FANTASY PIECE".Just curious does any one know about one like this?Was there even such a patent med. like this claims?GEEZ,! if real I would guess it would be worth a good deal. 

 Hey Jamie,

 I did a little looking and came up with several of these examples, apparently in tin and cardstock. This the culprit?




From.




eplace sale, Aug 12, 2011, $78.

 "Ser. No. 123,853 (CLASS 6 CHEMICALS MEDICINES AND PHARMACEUTICAL PREPARATIONS.) DR TJ Haile & Co., Fitzgerald, Ga. Filed Oct 16 1919 DR HAILE'S OLE INJUN SYSTEM TONIC (illustrated on original page.) No claim is made to the name " Dr. Haile's" or the words "System Tonic" apart from the mark shown in the drawing. 

 Particular description of goods.-- A Tonic Preparation for the Relief of Shortness of Breath, Swelling of the Limbs, Coated Tongue, Jaundice, Malarial Fever, Constipation, Chills, Indigestion, Dropsy, Body Troubles, Headache, Dizziness, Bladder Troubles, Bad Colds, Weakness, Pimples, Loss of Appetite, Heartburn, and Dyspepsia Claims use since Sept 1 1919." Patent Office Gazette, 1920.

 "141.953.  CERTAIN NAMED MEDICINAL PREPARA-
 TION Dr. T.J. Haile & Co., Fitzgerald, Ga. 
 Filed October 16, 1919. Serial No 123,853 PUB-
 LISHED FEBRUARY 24 1920." Patent Office Gazette, 1921.

 An earlier career in Atlanta:

 "Thursday, Feb. 14, 1901

 Dr. T. J. Haile, M.D. of Atlanta, as pharmacist, graduate of Philadelphia Medical college, and has had thirty years experience in the drug business, 15 of which has been spent in Atlanta.

 H. F. Long and Company

 Dr. J. T. Haile, of Atlanta, has taken charge of the drug store of Long and Co., as pharmacist, Mr. M. T. Gilmore retiring. The Dr. is an old acquaintance of J. I. Campbell of this city." From.

 There are T.J. Haile pharmacy bottles, apparently:

 "Haile, T.J.	Retail Drugs & Medicine	1882	Whitehall St. 168" 2/3's of the way down here.





From this place, next door to a Dr. Haile's Tonic sign.

 Now, here's where it takes a turn:




For sale, HERE.

 "Q: I have a tin sign advertising Rastus Cured Sweet Potatoes. It's yellow with an orange rim and pictures a black boy holding a basket of sweet potatoes. The back is marked "AAA Sign Co., Coitsville, Ohio." When was it made?

 A: Your tin sign is a fake. AAA Sign Co. sells tin reproductions of old cardboard and tin advertising signs. Any sign marked "AAA Sign Co." is new. Many of the new signs reproduce ads picturing blacks or famous ballplayers because those are the images that most interest collectors." From, The Kovels, 2005.

 I would avoid the "AAA Sign Co." models.

 I'm assuming that Dr. Haile's tonic, if produced in any volume, would have been bottled. I've not found one example. Perhaps members in the Georgia zone will weigh in.

 You've got a solid, "I'm not sure, yet, with caution flags on the track." from me. I will never again buy framed graphics under glass, unless, I can take apart the frame to view the image in total.


----------



## glass man (Jun 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Yesterday at one place there was a fairly large card board or paper sign that had been framed.VERY COLORFUL.."DR. HAILE'S "OLE INJUN" SYSTEM TONIC.. FOR THE KIDNEY,S,LIVER AND STOMACH..SOLD HERE"...it was in great shape..so good the bell went off"REPRO OR FANTASY PIECE".Just curious does any one know about one like this?Was there even such a patent med. like this claims?GEEZ,! if real I would guess it would be worth a good deal.
> 
> ...


 


 TAT IS IT EXACTLY!Since I live so close  or t least faily close [60 miles] it is making me wonder...but 25 bucks is a lot to us..if I knew some how it was the real deal I would get the money from kin...but seems like a big risk..yet not to get it and if real would be terrible too!A real bad posistion...too big a gamble..dang it!If we had the money even if a repro it would look cool one the wall!I THANK YOU!JAMIE!!


----------



## S (Jun 13, 2012)

** ALL ** AAA SIGN CO., COITSVILLE, OHIO SIGNS ARE REPOPS MADE IN THE 1990'S. And savvy collectors know it. Some of their productions were REALLY authentic-looking as they spared neither effort nor expense to make their signs look as genuinely true-vintage as possible - right down to the chips, dings and scuffs. But yeah, they made exactly zero originals of any kind at all. And their legacy is an enduring enigma that continues to dog the unwary and unapprised. Even a few otherwise reputable auction houses have totally FFROGGED IT and let a few slip through the cracks unrecognized. Facts are, AAA's signs were not even actually made in Coitsville, Ohio, nor were they apparently even made by any company calling itself AAA Sign Co. It's been difficult gaining an understanding as to who actually made their signs and where. Publicly-available info is slim and slimmer. But as an enterprise, they were remarkably prolific in their time, cranking out many Many MANY thousands of very high-quality advertising signs, and all of them "unauthorized" repops. One noteworthy tidbit is that AAA Sign Co. of Coitsville, Ohio never officially employed more than 3 individuals in total at any one given time. Research on the company avails very little as there is just simply very little info to be had. As some massive producer of promotional media, AAA Sign Co of Coitsville, quite simply, never existed. More likely, believe it or not, they were a *TINY* non-brick-&-mortar phantom company existing only on paper (and a few computers) and contracting out 100% of their work to third-party manufactures and vendors. Neither you nor anybody you will ever know will ever meet a former employee of that company nor will you ever determine/discover any of their formerly-occupied commercial properties. In summation, here is my rather heady assertion on "AAA Sign" in brief, as my best research tells me: Apparently "they" were, by and large, a one-man home-based operation; "they" never actually produced any of their signs, and; "they" never actually had any kind of actual presence in Coitsville, Ohio. In the end, "they" entered bankruptcy proceedings in 2000-01 and summarily disappeared for time and posterity. And the rest is brief history.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 13, 2012)

Great info from a first timer Scott!!! Welcome and thank you. 
 I can't help feel your a tad disgruntled. Did you get taken? Don't answer if you don't want to, I get it. I've been there myself on other items.
 Anyway, thanks again!!! I hope you can hang around awhile.


----------

